# Lathe grease gun advice



## Tanshanomi (Apr 7, 2017)

I have had a Grizzly South Bend 8K for a while now, and I have yet to find a decent procedure for lubing it. I have no problem oiling the spindle bearings, but greasing the other zerks is a royal bumblecluster. The cheap, plastic push-feed grease applicator I got with the lathe was lousy when new, quickly become absolutely useless, and eventually went in the trash. I've tried two different pump guns, but they have the bigger, automotive-style locking tips that are a supreme hassle to attach. Furthermore, they grip the zerks so firmly that while trying to remove it from the right-side leadscrew bushing, I accidentally pulled the fitting completely out of the housing. I frankly spend as much of my time greasing the gears and shafts and then cleaning excess grease off the lathe, my bench, the gun, and my hands as I do cutting metal. Does anybody have any recommendations to streamline greasing and oiling my lathe? How do all you other people do this?


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't grease any part of my lathe (g0602) except the spindle bearings. Everything is oiled with either an iso32 hydraulic oil or mobil shc320 for the gearbox.
Just because your machine has zerks doesn't mean you must put grease in them.
I'm not familiar with your machine, but does the manual state grease?
There are small one handed pumps made specifically for oil or grease that used to be used for this job.
This is what I use, the little handpump also works on grease nipples without latching on.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 7, 2017)

I'll second: Are there that many grease zerks on this lathe? They do make the quick release tips that help a lot. I know when you get the tip angled off a little it presents a challenge pulling the grease gun free.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 7, 2017)

The outside collar on a grease gun coupler is usually adjustable by screwing it in and out to change how tightly it grips the grease fitting.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 7, 2017)

Per the manual: "Spindle Bearings - Oil Type Mobil DTE Light or ISO 32 Equivalent" / "Gears - Grease Type NLGI#2" 
"There are 10 grease fittings on the Model SB1001that require daily lubrication with the included grease gun."


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 7, 2017)

If that's what the manual specifies then so be it. I hate using grease on a lathe, it creates more work for me and collects a lot of swarf and crud.
Also it has a higher friction factor than if straight oil is used. Just my preference.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 7, 2017)

Tanshanomi said:


> Per the manual: "Spindle Bearings - Oil Type Mobil DTE Light or ISO 32 Equivalent" / "Gears - Grease Type NLGI#2"
> "There are 10 grease fittings on the Model SB1001that require daily lubrication with the included grease gun."


NLGI2 grease works great for lathe gears.  First, clean up the gears.  Get yourself an old toothbrush, dip it lightly in the grease, and dab it lightly only on the curved parts of the teeth that actually touch each other.  That is the only part that needs to be lubed.  Spin them around so the grease gets distributed evenly, and then wipe off all the grease on the faces of the gears and the excess on the tips of the teeth.  You should only have a light wet film on the rubbing parts of the teeth, and nothing else.  You are now done.  It will not make a mess, and it will last a long time.  So will your container of grease.  The inside of the gear cover will stay clean.  If you do not have a gear cover, then do not lube them at all, or, better yet, make or procure a cover!


----------



## rwm (Apr 7, 2017)

I have this fitting and I love it.

https://www.amazon.com/LockNLube-Gr...91617992&sr=1-1&keywords=quick+grease+fitting







I have this gun that I also like.






R


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 8, 2017)

As far as I know , no lathe uses grease on the ways or shaft bearings. The push pump oil and grease type can be found in metal , there used in small engines, chainsaw bars specifically. They have a round thumb button. The fitting can be reused from the plastic pump model. I'd be very Leary of ever buying a lathe with grease on the ways or shafts. The only grease used on the gears only. If your gears are coated with a tacky grease it will last for months if not fouled with chips or cutting fluids.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 8, 2017)

Just to clarify, here's the manual page showing the grease locations I'm talking about — _*not*_ leadscrew threads, ways, spindle bearings or gear teeth.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 8, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> The push pump oil and grease type can be found in metal , there used in small engines, chainsaw bars specifically.



Thanks for the recommendation. I found this one on Ebay that's designed to lube motorcycle swingarm bushings. Once I receive it, I'll report back on how well it works.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 8, 2017)

I think this has been narrowed down to the device used for the grease application. There's really no big secrets to operating a grease gun with or without an adjustable tip and the only thing left out of many instructions is to wipe/clean the zerk before the application. You stated earlier that you pulled a zerk when attempting to pull/disconnect the grease gun, and this seems to be a poorly fitted zerk. Whatever the pump design of the gun the zerks are designed for a straight on or off action in line with the zerk axis. Of course xerks are manufactured to several different angles to fit the application.

The application rates of two pumps daily seems to be a lot to me, and that's from the standpoint of tramp grease ending up on and in the oil lubricating the gear teeth. When you pump and the grease comes out when or where you can see it try to clean it off to prevent contamination. In the past these lube points were designed for oil but inserting a zerk is less expensive and the grease that fits the application is readily available. The engineering and designs manufactured into the original machinery are often lost in the manufacturing processes offshore.

Edit: After reading a couple of posts and looking at the owners manual instructions again I saw geared pulleys and belts, with the help of stronger readers.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 8, 2017)

Well now that's the first lathe I've seen that does take grease. No exposed gears but belts with cogs. But the grease gun I was talking about is almost like the one you have pictured. Live and learn.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 8, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Well now that's the first lathe I've seen that does take grease. No exposed gears but belts with cogs. But the grease gun I was talking about is almost like the one you have pictured. Live and learn.


I had to step up and put my 1.75 readers on after reading your post. I was seeing gears not belts and pulleys.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 8, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Well now that's the first lathe I've seen that does take grease. No exposed gears but belts with cogs. But the grease gun I was talking about is almost like the one you have pictured. Live and learn.



It seems Grizzly did just about everything unconventionally on the 8K. Which is not a complaint, it's a hell of a machine for what I paid...it's just a weird mix of specs!


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm not a local but I see South Bend written on this lathe. Am I missing something? Who is the manufacturer of Tanshanomi's lathe?
Don't worry, I went back up to the first post and saw "I have had a Grizzly South Bend 8K for a while now".
Does Grizzly have permission to use the South Bend name?

Also to Tanshanomi, that little grease pump I pictured, has a concave face at the contact end for the nipple to seat into. No latching. If you have to you might need to machine one into yours.


----------



## rwm (Apr 9, 2017)

I have the SB 1002. The grease points are almost identical but most of mine call for  oil and have ball oilers. I think for these relatively low speed bearings as long as they are lubricated with something they will do fine. The spindle and the change gears on mine take grease. Also note that the "2 pumps of grease per day" assumes you are running the lathe for 8 hours. If you use your lathe intermittently like I do you will use way less grease.
Robert


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 9, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> Who is the manufacturer of Tanshanomi's lathe?
> Don't worry, I went back up to the first post and saw "I have had a Grizzly South Bend 8K for a while now".
> Does Grizzly have permission to use the South Bend name?



Grizzly bought the South Bend name after the old SB company folded.


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think it shameful when the founding company has to sell out to another, and the new company uses the original name on its own products. It doesn't seem right that a once proud name is now attached to second rate products.
Am I allowed to say this, or is this turning political?


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 25, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> I think it shameful when the founding company has to sell out to another, and the new company uses the original name on its own products. It doesn't seem right that a once proud name is now attached to second rate products.
> Am I allowed to say this, or is this turning political?



We have always lived in a global economy, and we never (almost always) get a say in what the buyer does with our product. I think if the same effort was applied to producing a quality product as the original South Bend, you or I wouldn't have a problem with it. The first issue with the low quality product (import machine tools) are the lack of controls in the alloys, from the cast iron castings, the steel or the brass/bronze that's used. The only chance of getting a product that has some quality built in is due to CNC machinery, not the machine operators. The political bent if there is one, is listening to someone trying to convince you the cake they baked is really good for you, go ahead and taste it. Reality is, it's empty calories. We should probably leave it at that because attempting to convince someone to go on a diet is a touchy subject.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 25, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> I think it shameful when the founding company has to sell out to another, and the new company uses the original name on its own products. It doesn't seem right that a once proud name is now attached to second rate products.
> Am I allowed to say this, or is this turning political?



No way would I characterize new SB stuff as "second rate." It's good quality stuff, better than machines sold under Grizzly's regular brand. Also, to clarify, their lathes are Taiwanese, which represents a clear step-up in factory standards over mainland China. The 8K and Heavy Ten get criticized for their somewhat illogical combination of specs and components, but I haven't heard anybody who has used one complain about their accuracy or metallurgy.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 25, 2017)

Tanshanomi said:


> Also, to clarify, their lathes are Taiwanese



That's because, after twenty five years the manufacturers in Taiwan have moved their foundries and manufacturing facilities out of their kitchens. Thirty years ago they couldn't duplicate a part when they had the original casting in their hands. One of the tale-tale traits of import equipment that looks really good is the amount of plastic autobody filler used on their castings before they are painted. The problems lie with no mandated QC, but that's true anywhere.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 25, 2017)

I work for a large manufacturing firm that makes about 85% of our components in the US, and gets 15% from Asia. We get a lot of the stuff we source from overseas because we can't find a US firm to make it to our level of quality. There are genuinely excellent factories and total crap factories just about everywhere nowadays, even China. On a national level, it's simply the ratio of good to bad that varies. But the days of assuming that EVERYTHING sourced from a particular country must be good or bad are over.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 25, 2017)

Tanshanomi said:


> But the days of assuming that EVERYTHING sourced from a particular country must be good or bad are over.



I think you missed the point. Fitterman1 resides in Australia, I'm in California and the topic was quality which you quickly pointed out the country of origin of the current SB lathe. The point specific was a quality product that was filling a need of the war effort in WWII. South Bend was an innovation of that era and I can assure you none of the parts were outsourced or was there a need too. Tell us what 15% of the product that goes into your manufactured item must be purchased from Asia. I can't speak for anyone but I wasn't implying only quality is available here in the US, and I will default to my opening comment. 

I could give you a list of products by container load that didn't meet alloy specifications and in turn were purchased by the insurance companies who covered them. This still doesn't imply that the US has superior quality. Wherever product is outsourced, it's about cost in almost all cases, before the lack of qualified  workers or craftsmanship availability comes into play. Fitterman1's comment was about 2nd 3rd generation machinists losing their jobs to 5th and 6th generation peasant farmers sons and daughters. 

When an unskilled worker become trained, they want more money for their skills. After honing those skills for 20 yrs. a person is reluctant to go back to apprentice wages. For the last 30-40 years the outsourcing of jobs to unskilled labor markets has been the norm. When that specific region becomes more skilled and the workers begin to ask for higher wages, the manufacturing moves to the the next unskilled geographic area.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 25, 2017)

Rustrp said:


> That's because, after twenty five years the manufacturers in Taiwan have moved their foundries and manufacturing facilities out of their kitchens. Thirty years ago they couldn't duplicate a part when they had the original casting in their hands. One of the tale-tale traits of import equipment that looks really good it the amount of plastic autobody filler used on their castings before they are painted. The problems lie with no mandated QC, but that's true anywhere.


True true, I just received a cheap angle yesterday. The voids in the casting are amazing. So pitted ... But you get what you pay for... I needed it for a job, and had no other choice.
But turns out it was for naught anyway... I bought a SB taper attach and the grub screws are hardened apparently.. I had to drill them out before sending them to a welder to fill the holes and cracks...
Gotta find a 5/32 carbide drill bit.


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 26, 2017)

It doesn't seem right that a once proud name is now attached to second rate products.

I should have picked better words to use, I'm not bagging the new South Bend labelled products, or the company that sells them. 
Its obvious they are marketing a better product sourced from a more highly developed industrialized area.
At the end of the day it's the way the global market has evolved, that irks me.
My apologies for dragging this thread off topic.
Now back to the lubricating topic, what has  Tanshanomi done about lubing his lathe?


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 26, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> Now back to the lubricating topic, what has  Tanshanomi done about lubing his lathe?



I spent $33.50 for a better-quality version of the push-type grease gun that came with it. Haven't had a chance to fill it and try it out yet, though.


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like a good unit, does it have the concave end?


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 26, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> Looks like a good unit, does it have the concave end?



Yes, there is a concave rubber insert.


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Great, put it to good use, should last a lifetime.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Apr 26, 2017)

Rustrp said:


> Tell us what 15% of the product that goes into your manufactured item must be purchased from Asia.


Cast alloy parts with tri-chrome decorative plating. The delivered defect rate from our US supplier was around 1 in 200, and they said repeatedly that was as good as they could get. We currently get about 1 defective part in 1000 from our supplier in Taiwan. I am not on the manufacturing or procurement side so I don't know the details, but I suspect they manufacture just as many defects; I think they simply are simply willing do a more thorough final inspection and eat more scrap.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 28, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> I think it shameful when the founding company has to sell out to another, and the new company uses the original name on its own products. It doesn't seem right that a once proud name is now attached to second rate products.
> Am I allowed to say this, or is this turning political?



I totally agree, I refuse to be politically correct, and as an Aussie it's not in my nature. I've never had anything to do with a Southbend, but I understand they were a quality product. I've also never had anything to do with a Grizzly product, but from the comments I've read, I'm rather glad.. I Can only admire all the dedicated owners who have had to virtually rebuild their new machines to finally get a decent product.


----------



## fitterman1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome Bob, just noticed we're in the same neighbourhood, The Southbends have been in this country for many years. In fact if you did metalwork at school there's a good chance you learnt on either a Southbend or a Hercus (and a Hercus is actually a Southbend  copy). Since Hercus closed shop its a case of buy asian or fork out the dollars for the good stuff. I own a Workman 250 x 550 (aka Grizzly G0602) see them in Paramount browns under their brand name or get them from Ozmestore on ebay (based at Pt Adelaide). I've hacked the daylights out of mine and still haven't finished. Been having a spell lately, but its a lot better than when I first got it. You'll find it here on this site detailing some of what I've done to it. There's a  lot of guys here with the same unit and others. Love reading about their tribulations too. Been a very interesting journey.
regards Alby


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 28, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> Welcome Bob, just noticed we're in the same neighbourhood, The Southbends have been in this country for many years. In fact if you did metalwork at school there's a good chance you learnt on either a Southbend or a Hercus (and a Hercus is actually a Southbend  copy). Since Hercus closed shop its a case of buy asian or fork out the dollars for the good stuff. I own a Workman 250 x 550 (aka Grizzly G0602) see them in Paramount browns under their brand name or get them from Ozmestore on ebay (based at Pt Adelaide). I've hacked the daylights out of mine and still haven't finished. Been having a spell lately, but its a lot better than when I first got it. You'll find it here on this site detailing some of what I've done to it. There's a  lot of guys here with the same unit and others. Love reading about their tribulations too. Been a very interesting journey.
> regards Alby



G'day Alby,
We have actually spoken indirectly on this forum before,  During my apprenticeship I only recall using Colchester lathes, the proper English made ones, at trade school, they may have had Southbends, I don't recall. We did have a small Hercus at the factory, but mostly larger machines, I spent a lot of time on a Macson with a 14" 4 jaw and 8" 3 jaw plus all the regular stuff. the bed was about 4ft long. top speed was 350 RPM. driven by a 15hp motor

The only carbide tools we had were flat rectangular  bits of carbide silver soldered to steel shanks and hand ground. Almost all of our machines were produced before or during WW2 many of them having "wartime finish" on their name plates. No DRO's or CNC then. I still have my original Moore & Write 1" micrometer, my parents bought me for my birthday a few weeks after starting the apprenticeship in 1961. I still have  a few boxes of HSS tool bits from then and various special tools that I made over the years like a step drill for drilling counter bores for SHCS 


I was in the happy position of being able to afford a decent Taiwanese lathe when I decided the time had come. I did look at all the offerings of the firms you mentioned plus a few others but they just didn't do it for me, and I decided that I wasn't going to spend my few remaining years rebuilding some else's sloppy work, I've been doing that all my life, but at least I got paid for it.

What part of Adelaide you in? I'm at Eden Hills.

Cheers Bob.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 28, 2017)

Tanshanomi said:


> Cast alloy parts with tri-chrome decorative plating. The delivered defect rate from our US supplier was around 1 in 200, and they said repeatedly that was as good as they could get. We currently get about 1 defective part in 1000 from our supplier in Taiwan. I am not on the manufacturing or procurement side so I don't know the details, but I suspect they manufacture just as many defects; I think they simply are simply willing do a more thorough final inspection and eat more scrap.



They can afford too, there wages are so low, and they have a very high pride in the quality of their products.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 28, 2017)

Tanshanomi said:


> Cast alloy parts with tri-chrome decorative plating. The delivered defect rate from our US supplier was around 1 in 200, and they said repeatedly that was as good as they could get. We currently get about 1 defective part in 1000 from our supplier in Taiwan. I am not on the manufacturing or procurement side so I don't know the details, but I suspect they manufacture just as many defects; I think they simply are simply willing do a more thorough final inspection and eat more scrap.




An interesting fact, Australia with our high wages, average 50% higher than US, we still produce the cast alloy wheels for Harley Davidson motorcycles. they have tried every where else but no one else can deliver the quality.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 28, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> If that's what the manual specifies then so be it. I hate using grease on a lathe, it creates more work for me and collects a lot of swarf and crud.
> Also it has a higher friction factor than if straight oil is used. Just my preference.



 I tend to agree, Headstock oil as spec. ditto feed box and saddle. I use whatever oil is handy on the bed ways, usually just plain SAE 30. The change gears I use chain saw bar oil, runs the quietest of every thing I've tried and it stays put. not as messy as grease Just a few drops on the top most gear when its running and soon it's all done.


----------



## fitterman1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Bob, I'm at Para Vista near TTP. 
I think in your quote above that when Tanshanomi mentions "Cast Alloy parts", he's not talking about our Castalloy foundry here in Adelaide.
I think he's generalising about something or place maybe closer to him in the U.S.
Don't ROH use Castalloy as a subcontractor for those Harley wheels? I'm not sure now.
Anyway hello from me.
cheers Alby


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 28, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> Hi Bob, I'm at Para Vista near TTP.
> I think in your quote above that when Tanshanomi mentions "Cast Alloy parts", he's not talking about our Castalloy foundry here in Adelaide.
> I think he's generalising about something or place maybe closer to him in the U.S.
> Don't ROH use Castalloy as a subcontractor for those Harley wheels? I'm not sure now.
> ...



Yes I realise he was not talking about the Castalloy here in Adelaide, which incidentally has been bought by HD, well at least the wheel division has been, and they've called something else. A mate of mine works there has done for years, spends most of his time in US. Must be due for retirement soon. BTW as far as I know it's not connected with ROH wheels.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 28, 2017)

bobshobby said:


> Yes I realise he was not talking about the Castalloy here in Adelaide, which incidentally has been bought by HD, well at least the wheel division has been, and they've called something else. A mate of mine works there has done for years, spends most of his time in US. Must be due for retirement soon. BTW as far as I know it's not connected with ROH wheels.


Alby what's it like up on top of those wind turbine towers, not sure if I'd be happy up there.


----------



## fitterman1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok, thanks for clarifying that.
Mate of mine is a boilermaker, bought an old Macson back in 2007. Only needed it for turning large flanges for water pipework. Chuck is about 900mm in diameter and bed is about 3m between centers. Gap bed also, Old and worn,  the shears taper because feeding in to the chuck I can get a great finish, If I reverse feed on the fly the carriage rocks over and starts taking another cut outwards. No amount of adjustment would minimise this as feeding out would progressively tighten the adjusting pads against the shears and you would start to hear the motor load up through the gear train. No more out feeding on that one. Max speed 300rpm, min speed 7rpm.  Weighs about 8 tons and the biggest flange I've turned on it was 1400mm x 85mm thick. 10" square toolpost on it too. Very solid machine.


----------



## fitterman1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Best job I've ever had, best people to work with also, locals and internationals. Very good work, lots of variety. I ran the 500hr servicing at Snowtown stage 1, North Brown Hill and also The Bluff. As well as genny changeouts and some gearbox repairs. I trained a number of locals to become technicians.
You'd love it up there, its a fitters dream. Aligning the genny to gearbox, yaw drives to gearrim backlash, hydraulic torquing of any bolt from 30mm dia up in the nacelle and all the way down the tower, cleaning was messy at times. Stop and start the turbine using a laptop, testing of limit switches using same, filling greasers, diagnosing and repairing faults both mechanical and electrical. There must have been a hundred jobs done in them during service for a crew of say 4 guys to be done inside of three days.
Really the best work I have ever done, for the best money ever earnt. Hardest part of the day was climbing in the morning, but once up there thats where you stayed for the rest of the day. You trained your arse to **** before climbing or risked a second climb. I climbed for 2 yrs at Snowtown (500hr service and 4 x 6 mth services) and then was shifted to North Brown Hill which from that point on all farms had to be fitted out with elevators as well as ladders, but the elevators made your day. Most number of manual climbs in one day was 3 for 9 days straight fitting out noise reduction units at Hallett Hill windfarm, my last site. Cold in winter but you had a warm gearbox to sit on and suck up some warmth. Hot in summer but if a breeze was blowing it wasn't too bad up there. You're 85 meters off the ground, or more in the larger units, great sense of freedom up there whilst working, harnessed while climbing or descending or going out to the hub or roof for maintenance.
Best job I've ever had.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 28, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> Best job I've ever had, best people to work with also, locals and internationals. Very good work, lots of variety. I ran the 500hr servicing at Snowtown stage 1, North Brown Hill and also The Bluff. As well as genny changeouts and some gearbox repairs. I trained a number of locals to become technicians.
> You'd love it up there, its a fitters dream. Aligning the genny to gearbox, yaw drives to gearrim backlash, hydraulic torquing of any bolt from 30mm dia up in the nacelle and all the way down the tower, cleaning was messy at times. Stop and start the turbine using a laptop, testing of limit switches using same, filling greasers, diagnosing and repairing faults both mechanical and electrical. There must have been a hundred jobs done in them during service for a crew of say 4 guys to be done inside of three days.
> Really the best work I have ever done, for the best money ever earnt. Hardest part of the day was climbing in the morning, but once up there thats where you stayed for the rest of the day. You trained your arse to **** before climbing or risked a second climb. I climbed for 2 yrs at Snowtown (500hr service and 4 x 6 mth services) and then was shifted to North Brown Hill which from that point on all farms had to be fitted out with elevators as well as ladders, but the elevators made your day. Most number of manual climbs in one day was 3 for 9 days straight fitting out noise reduction units at Hallett Hill windfarm, my last site. Cold in winter but you had a warm gearbox to sit on and suck up some warmth. Hot in summer but if a breeze was blowing it wasn't too bad up there. You're 85 meters off the ground, or more in the larger units, great sense of freedom up there whilst working, harnessed while climbing or descending or going out to the hub or roof for maintenance.
> Best job I've ever had.



Glad you like it, but at 73 with a bung hip it wouldn't suit me. I've done a few things, but most of my working life I was a marine engineer. Great pay, but terrible hours, away from home 3 -4 months at a time. My last 10 years I was on the second largest ship ever to fly the Aussie flag. A super tanker carrying 136,000 t crude oil. Ended up as 1st engineer for the last two years. Most of the time from middle east to Sydney and Geelong. Sometimes we went to other places like China, Korea, NZ, USA , Singapore, Indonesia and Hawaii.
 Don't tell me about torquing up big bolts Ever seen the size of the bolts on the cylinder heads of a big marine diesel engine., or the con rod big end, and main bearing caps, you need a crane to lift the spanner.


----------

